# Springtime in CO



## fatboy (Apr 29, 2010)

Gotta love springtime in Northern CO, 80 degrees yesterday.........2" of snow first thing this morning. Big ol' wet flakes, but warm enough to walk around in just a fleece. It's great! :grin:


----------



## Alias (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, I can sympathize.  Springtime in NE CA.  50's over the weekend, perfect t-shirt weather and then the weather changed.  I was out posting a city council meeting notice for the senior apartment complex during a snowstorm. It cleared up for a little, then snowed again, cleared, and hailed, repeat for all day.:lol: :mrgreen: Sue, living on the frontier...................

View attachment 122


View attachment 122


/monthly_2010_04/572953b6cc2f2_CanyonRidgePost.jpg.bb71faaaf5c7a6374868a1e4cacce9af.jpg


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry you all are having all the fun with the snow.    We are having to put up with stuff like this............

http://www.tex-fest.com/wildflower/flowers_sites.html

Just follow the link for some neat things from this spring.  And this has been a really good year.


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

Nice cool evenings (for a while anyway) here.. window weather, not A/C weather (which will be coming)... snow is gone, but frost warnings are not.. so I'm keeping the new hydangea inside for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 2, 2010)

Yep,

Can't quite plant the maters yet but very soon. We had frost twice this week and today it is projected to hit 94!


----------



## RJJ (May 3, 2010)

Warm and sunny over the weekend! Same as those just south. Water temp still a little cold but fishing was fine. A little rain this morning a result of the 90 degree day yesterday. The week is supposed to be in the mid 70's. Spring in the east is full of color as the variety of trees show off thier splendor. I am fond of the red buds! They signal the shad are running.


----------



## jpranch (May 12, 2010)

3 to 5" here today. Springtime in Wyoming. Ya gotta love it!


----------



## Dr. J (May 12, 2010)

2" of snow bending my tulips in the Denver 'burbs.  Fatboy probably got more.


----------



## Mule (May 12, 2010)

The grandkids went swimming in our pool this past weekend! It was too cold for me but kids don't know any better!


----------



## pwood (May 12, 2010)

drove home thru a snowstorm monday night and 75 degrees today! love the change of seasons.


----------



## FredK (May 12, 2010)

Be pushing high 90's and maybe 100 starting this week end, so I'm still ok with the temps as they are.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 12, 2010)

Storms yesterday and in the 40's.  50's today and sunny with storms tomorrow.

*Rjj:* My wife opened our pool this weekend when it was in the 40's and the maple seeds are still coming down.  I'm glad that she enjoys keeping up with the pool and I maintain the grass  

Now if I could just get out for some fishing I would be fine.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 12, 2010)

*JP it is heading your way you will probably have great weekend weather to enjoy a springtime ride.*

*Today:* Plenty of sunshine. High 67F. Winds light and variable.

*Tonight:* Mainly clear. Low 39F. Winds light and variable.

*Tomorrow:* Sunshine and some clouds. High 73F. Winds light and variable


----------



## jpranch (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 233

	

		
			
		

		
	
MT, I hear you . This weekend is supposed to be great!


----------



## RJJ (May 12, 2010)

FM: You mean like this one?


----------



## jpranch (May 12, 2010)

Now that hurts!


----------



## fatboy (May 12, 2010)

View attachment 234

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Yup, still springtime in CO, this morning from my deck, 3-4 of snow, after an inch plus of rain.....8 miles of dirt road was fun this moyning......yeee-haaaaa  

View attachment 127


View attachment 127


/monthly_2010_05/5-12-10..jpg.47e93bb9cfa484fc4c14d0d52e3d1396.jpg


----------



## RJJ (May 12, 2010)

If you look closely you will see scales from White Shad I landed! Had one Sunday night 28" plus and pushing 11lbs. Now that's a fish on light tackle!

The Walleye was just a side bar. I knew FM was looking for some!

JP: That's a Maryland fish by the way!


----------



## jpranch (May 12, 2010)

rjj, I was wondering why that fish looked brain dead.


----------



## Alias (May 12, 2010)

Rain & hail monday daytime, started really snowing about 4 pm. I awoke to a couple of inches on the ground. It was chilly yesterday but most of the snow had melted. Today, its about 55 or so and sunny with some big nimbocumulous clouds.

Sue, waiting for tonight's meeting...................


----------



## pwood (May 12, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Storms yesterday and in the 40's. 50's today and sunny with storms tomorrow. *Rjj:* My wife opened our pool this weekend when it was in the 40's and the maple seeds are still coming down. I'm glad that she enjoys keeping up with the pool and I maintain the grass
> 
> Now if I could just get out for some fishing I would be fine.


does she clean fish and can she fieldress an elk or deer?:mrgreen:


----------



## Dr. J (May 12, 2010)

Snowing again 5:30 pm.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 12, 2010)

*Rjj:* Good eaten size "eye" there buddy don't forget to cut out the cheeks, I have a few in the freezer from the D River trip a couple of weeks ago.  Out for Salmon, Gills and Crappie next.

*Pwood:*  I should be so blessed.  Daughter heading to college in August so she'll have to learn : )


----------



## pwood (May 14, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> *Rjj:* Good eaten size "eye" there buddy don't forget to cut out the cheeks, I have a few in the freezer from the D River trip a couple of weeks ago. Out for Salmon, Gills and Crappie next.*Pwood:* I should be so blessed. Daughter heading to college in August so she'll have to learn : )


fm,

   yeah, i should be so blessed too! well i got to go clean the windows and take out the garbage before i slay some rainbows and brookies!:mrgreen:


----------



## jpranch (May 27, 2010)

Hail the size of golf balls late yesterday. A lot of damage. The Bighorn range got 2' of snow last Monday.


----------



## pwood (May 27, 2010)

snow at 4500' on the way to work this morning. 28 degrees last saturday night ,so i will replant my garden this weekend!


----------



## Alias (May 28, 2010)

Snow this AM as I rolled out of bed. My dogs were not happy with this development.    Weatherman said snow at 5500 ft this AM.......well, I'm at 4398 ft...... It is now gone. I will probably have no garden this year, too wet to rototill and the weeds have taken over the garden. Wild mustard anyone?

Sue, on the stormy frontier :lol:


----------



## FM William Burns (May 28, 2010)

Sunny and 84 out here on the lakes.  Sipping a cold one and thinking of all you at work now (Rjj & JP) while waiting for the afternoon bite.  Forcast is exceptional weather here for the weekend and BBQ time Monday.  Ahhh the reason I moved here is back..........Have a safe weekend all and remember those who gave it all so we can be free.


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 11, 2010)

Snow in the mountains this weekend.  Highs in the 50s along the Front Range.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 11, 2010)

And hoping we dodge the hail and tornados............


----------



## RJJ (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I think we have all moved into summer. By the number of fish in the river it must be that time. The nets from the commercial fishermen seem to be catching everything coming up river and even the birds have left. Some of the regulars say the nets are so thick down river that you can walk on them. Tomorrow I will see for myself. If what they say is true it is just plan wrong. Fished the last two nights and caught Jack to speak of. One of the regulars said if I can't find them nobody is gone to. Shows ya how greed can even screw up fishing. That should have been include in the Bill of Rights. Sunny and warm on the edge of the white water.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 12, 2010)

I swear, I don't think summer will ever come. Rain, rain, rain, and high temp 50 degrees. Can any of you Texas boys send up some sunshine?

But on the bright side hay should be about $70 a ton this year!


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2010)

yup....hear ya JP.........50's and raining....bet we've had 2-3 inches since yesterday afternoon.......a lot of rain for the dryland, but the winter wheat is loving it. If it makes it through without a hailstorm, should be good for my in-laws.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 12, 2010)

Heat and more heat over the past couple of days. Lots of rain week prior plus tornado a few bllocks away. Had the (not so little ones grad open house today) with 90's and 50% dew points. Well the corn should be knee high by the 4th of July.

*Rjj,*

Took my nephew from Santa Fe out this morning (Free weekend and take a kid fishing day) and caught 5 largmouths to 3 lbs. and a couple young smallies. Commercial fishers need to make a liviing too and we don't like the Indian Tribes access to Salmon but just fish around their nets ........ but totally understand.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 12, 2010)

Heat and more heat over the past couple of days. Lots of rain week prior plus tornado a few blocks away last week.  Had the (not so little one's grad open house today) with 90's and 50% dew points.  Well the corn should be knee high by the 4th of July.

*Rjj,*

Took my nephew from Santa Fe out this morning (Free weekend and take a kid fishing day) and caught 5 largmouths to 3 lbs. and a couple young smallies.  Commercial fishers need to make a liviing too and we don't like the Indian Tribes access to Salmon but just fish around their nets ........ but totally understand.


----------



## RJJ (Jun 13, 2010)

The net thing seems to be something not regulated by Maryland DNR. Once they see the effects I am sure that will change. The Bay has a great deal of fish and crabs. If left with out reasonable control it will be over fished just like the Rock Fish have been in the past. This is the way they make a living and that is great. If what is taking place, is to continue, they won't have a living there will be no fish. Not real hard to figure out. I have been on and around the Chesapeake all my life and never saw this to the extent it is today.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, the 10 day forcast shows upper 60's to mid 70's finally starting this Tuesday! But the Bighorn will still be closed out for a while. Quite a lot of snow over the past 2 days. I'm hoping maybe to get into that country on the 4th of July to flyfish those brookies.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 13, 2010)

Post script: Really rank today. Cold. Could see my breath in the air all day. Supposed to be better on Monday. That figures.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Hard to believe........flippen middle of June and we're getting excited cause it might hit 70 degrees......sheesh. On the other hand, guess it's better than a drought. Glass half full, right?


----------



## jpranch (Jun 14, 2010)

The Wind River range got 5' of snow over the weekend. Thats right, 5 foot! Wow!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 14, 2010)

Well too hot and humid again today to even go fishing....that's pretty bad.  And I left sunny/humid south florida.......getting too old and fat for these dog days........thanks for the reminder Fatboy, I could be living in St. Louis where it is the most humid place I've seen.  Time for a half full glass of sweet tea


----------



## fatboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah..........it's actually a gorgeous day today, sun burned off the early morning clouds, just a bit of breeze......would be perfect weather........for the beginning of May! 

But, I am enjoying it. Y'all can keep the humidity out east...thank you very much.......


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, tornados on the plains we deal with every year, but a funnel cloud hovering over a 14'er?

http://www.9news.com/rss/article.aspx?storyid=140933


----------



## jpranch (Jun 22, 2010)

Just spent the last 2 hours in a below grade storm shelter. 2 funels toped the hill above us. Had to make a run for the neighbors. We do not have a shelter yet. It is all east of us now but I'm concerned for the people in South Dakota and Nebraska. Bad stuff this.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 23, 2010)

We are under the gun today.  The system coming out of Iowa and crossing the lake looks apocalyptic.  I'm really tired of the storms we've had over the past two weeks.  If the farmers don't have their corn in by now they might as well forget it since the fields are and have been under water for quite a while.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 23, 2010)

Humid.....sticky? Biloxi, MS in August gets my vote........ugh. Although, when we visited my son in Savannah, GA last August.....pretty flippen miserable there also.


----------



## jpranch (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow, what a storm last night. 4 1/2" of rain in 2 hours!


----------



## Alias (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, it looks like summer might have arrived here, finally.  We had frost warnings over the weekend.  Of course, it could still snow on the 4th of July and this year, I wouldn't bet that it doesn't!  

My garden is pretty much a no go, a little lettuce, some donated garlic, brussels sprouts, and a couple of tomato plants.  I am going to try to get the beans and corn in today, much too late for pumpkins.

On the flip side, the trees and shrubs that I planted this year and last are thriving, along with all the weeds.  Should be a good hay crop here if it doesn't rain while it's on the ground.

Sue, in sunny CA


----------



## jpranch (Jun 23, 2010)

Same on the hay crop here. Just had some sweet corn from North Carolina. Mom & Dad came to visit and brought it for dinner. Best I've had in 5 years!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 24, 2010)

well we survived the storms yesterday and last night 70 mph winds and tornados along the border reported.  Looks like I'll get to fish tomorrow before the next front comes in over the weekend  

*JP,*

I'll have to ship you some Michigan sweet corn in late July from the farmer's property where I hunt. They call it peaches and cream and like our state slogan says......it's "Pure Michigan". It will be a perfect complement to those ribeyes before your sunset ride.


----------



## Mac (Jun 24, 2010)

It's been rainy & stormy here too, with an earthquake that ratteld the windows yesterday!

NY's "Butter & Sugar" (yellow & white) corn is already knee-high!


----------

